# Banks Lake Tournament this Saturday!!!



## GABASSMAN (Apr 7, 2009)

THE VALDOSTA BASSMASTERS INVITES YOU TO FISH AN OPEN BUDDY BASS TOURNAMENT AT BANKS LAKE


SATURDAY, APRIL 11TH AT BANKS LAKE IN LAKELAND GEORGIA FROM SAFE LIGHT UNTIL 3 P.M.

ENTRY FEE: $50 (INCLUDES $10 FISH POT) 
1ST AND 2ND BIG FISH
50% PAYBACK, TO TOP 3 TEAMS
REGISTER/PAY AT THE RAMP 
(LAUNCH WILL BE IN ORDER OF REGISTRATION; 
WILL BE ATRAMP AT 5 A.M. TO BEGIN REGISTRATION)

POINT OF CONTACT FOR INFO AND REGISTRATION:
KEN WATSON 229-686-3303 OR 229-237-2196
valdostabassmasters@yahoo.com


----------



## bigdaddyrabbit77 (Apr 11, 2009)

hey pal im in valdosta also..... where do you work???  you look familiar


----------



## GABASSMAN (Apr 12, 2009)

I run a lawn business


----------

